# Decking Material????



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

i used plasticore great stuff 77 for a 4x8 sheet


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A place that paint it black told me about in Hialea called Polyumac


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

polyumac, bra! I paid about $21 a sheet and got 4 sheets a few months ago.
But they gave it to us for dirt cheap. regular price is around 30 something a sheet.
we use 6lb density foam for the decks. we did a layer of chop, a 1708, then another chop strand. on each side of the foam. super strong..... but we used perforated foam.


----------

